# Wanted - Roll cage



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking for a roll cage for my BNR32. Preferably a bolt in, 6+ point, harness bar is always a plus. Looking to buy ASAP! 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ero (Apr 7, 2010)

Gaijin_32 said:


> Looking for a roll cage for my BNR32. Preferably a bolt in, 6+ point, harness bar is always a plus. Looking to buy ASAP!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi, I have red roll cage but from my R33 GTR, so not sure if it will fit.


----------

